# Wofle Rub Chops



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 16, 2006)

Sat in a marinade of Larry Injection recipe, with a little variation.
2 cups apple juice
1/2 cup Wolfe Rub Original
2 Tbs Maple Syrup
simmer til WRO is dissolved
reserve 1/4 cup of marinade prior to putting meat in.



Marinate for 3-4 hours at least, drain and pat dry, add more WRO on both sides, and put on low indirect heat with apple wood for 30 minutes, then crank the heat up and finish them direct.



Warm reserved marinade, and add 2 TBS butter, until melted. Keep basting the chops as they cool. If there is any sauce left, drizzle of chops on plate.










Yeah, there's Wolfe Rub on my potatoes !

Very good recipe, Apple and Wolfe Rub were meant for each other. I'll do this again!


----------



## Finney (Nov 16, 2006)

Chops look good buddy.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 16, 2006)

Real nice Scotty! Great pics also!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 16, 2006)

pics look great Scotty.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 16, 2006)

WOW!  Scotty, the pictures made my mouth water, I swear!  Fantastic looking cook!


----------



## wittdog (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow..nice looking eats and pics..looks great


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 16, 2006)

You da man Scotty.  They look great.


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 16, 2006)

Both cooks look great.  I knew WR was good for something.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Nov 16, 2006)

Nice lookin chops you got there...nice color and it looks like you got a nice light crust...yum-o


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 16, 2006)

Looks real tasty Q man  8)


----------



## Finney (Nov 16, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> wow.  great minds must think alike.  i also made wolfe rub bold pork chops last night.  these were marinated in *fatboy marinade* for a few hours and then dusted in wrb.  then i grilled direct over med heat with bricks wrapped in foil over them to keep 'em from curling.  they came out great!



So you used Larry's marinade also?!?!?!


----------



## Unity (Nov 16, 2006)

Scotty, Brian, I'd be proud to serve something that looks that good!   

--John  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 17, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> brian j said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny 


Hey, I resemble that remark.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny 


Hey, I resemble that remark. [/quote:8vkzglbc]

 [smilie=puppydogeyes.gif]


----------



## allie (Nov 17, 2006)

The chops look great Scotty and Brian!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 17, 2006)

Larry is the "Fatboy Marinade" something knew??
A secret concoction you've been working on??
Do tell :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 18, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry is the *"Fatboy Marinade"* something knew??
> A secret concoction you've been working on??
> Do tell :?



Yeah, but Cappy invented that too.


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

